# Odd Food Experiences



## Mad MOAI (Nov 24, 2008)

What's odd or... well, odd about food you recently saw/ate?

Today at school, I was eating a Fig Newton and the letters "hL" were carved in the back, except mirrored. I ate that part and didn't finish the rest.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 25, 2008)

Well this isn't exactly 'food', but once I had a chicken named Mazy, and she laid an egg that had a 'M' on it O.o It was a spot, not poo.


----------



## Peter (Nov 25, 2008)

I once had a tortilla, the virgin Mary was on it, I ate it :P that was one tasty burrito.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 25, 2008)

My mom cooked pig brains once. It tasted funny. It's sort of squishy and mushy and weird. 

It's really hard to describe the taste of pig brains.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

There was an apple last year that was half green, half red and it was PERFECTLY split. And by perfect I mean PERFECT.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 25, 2008)

I once had a cookie with a heart-shaped chocolate chip in it. <3
I think I still have the picture of that saved to my cell phone too.

Other than that, I've got a fetus-shaped potato in my freezer. Found it when I was peeling potatoes one night and Mom let me freeze it. :]

That's about it.


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 25, 2008)

like last year I was eating a lunchbox size thing of twisties and i found a seahorse shape. I dont no where it is now. Either i ate it and forgot about it or mum threw it out


----------



## Amoeba (Nov 25, 2008)

A couple of months ago I bit into a rose-hip, and there was a maggot in it. I ate the maggot, it wasn't too bad actually. Kind of tasted like chicken fat.



> There was an apple last year that was half green, half red and it was PERFECTLY split. And by perfect I mean PERFECT.


I don't know why, but I found that incredible AWESOME.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 25, 2008)

...this thread makes me feel ill. 

I cracked an egg into a bowl last month and it was all bloodied. That was fairly disgusting.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 25, 2008)

Once I went to hyper value and they were selling a can of tomatoes that had an expiry date of two years ago.
Once I had an orange with a maggot in it.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 25, 2008)

> Once I went to hyper value and they were selling a can of tomatoes that had an expiry date of two years ago.


Hehe, back home I have a can of lobster bisque that expired in 1997 :D

It's some kind of creepy experiment. They can open it at my funeral or something.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 25, 2008)

Once, long ago, on holiday, my dad ordered ostrich in a restaurant.

This was not in some distant, dissimilar land, but Cornwall. XD


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 25, 2008)

I found a nipple in the chicken breast my school served for lunch D:

I also remember my aunt and uncle letting us go to the park and eating cheese pizza all by ourselves (two cousins, stepsister, and me, I was about 7) and they had stuffed the crust with onions D:


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 26, 2008)

Whenever I drink Gatorade or Skittles, my throat gets congested. Maybe it's the high fructose corn syrup?


----------



## Amoeba (Nov 26, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> I found a nipple in the chicken breast my school served for lunch D:


It can't have been a nipple because chickens are not mammals. It must have been something else.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 26, 2008)

I was eating out once with my family when they all started kicking up a fuss. My brother and cousin were sharing a huge ice-cream and as it turned out, my brother found a tooth o.o

And on holiday once, my mum came across some chocolatey parfitarolls (sp)...WITH CHEESE IN THEM. She gagged because she hadn't known that before she took a bite =D

Hmm. Only thing I've personally tried that matches this list was a straight turkey twisler. XD


----------



## S. E. (Nov 26, 2008)

Once I was eating some Nerds (Hard candy) and I found one that was shaped like a Yoshi's head. It was just the awesomest thing at the time and I forget what happened to it.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 26, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> And on holiday once, my mum came across some chocolatey parfitarolls (sp)...WITH CHEESE IN THEM. She gagged because she hadn't known that before she took a bite =D


Fun story: One day in French class (a while back), we had a French cookery session. We made onion soup ...something for main course and then profiteroles for dessert.
Except I used the same chopping board or spatula or something, so all my profiteroles came out really strongly onion-flavoured.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 27, 2008)

Tonight I ate a pea that looked exactly like the face of a barn owl.


----------

